# multiple emus on one dvd disc



## jalaneme (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone know how to do this? (for orignal xbox) i want to put n64 snes genesis and master system all in one dvd, is it possible? i have the c xbox tool to compile a iso but i don't know how to put all the emus on the dvd, i don't want to waste multiple dvds for various emus.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

There are Big Ass Emulator discs (4 in total) out there, they have emulators on them along with a large collection of ROMs.

To make your own it would either have to be an XISO disc that you just browse through (easy to do) or make a menu for it, which I have no idea how to do.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> There are Big Ass Emulator discs (4 in total) out there, they have emulators on them along with a large collection of ROMs.
> 
> To make your own it would either have to be an XISO disc that you just browse through (easy to do) or make a menu for it, which I have no idea how to do.



yeah i've heard of those discs but the emulators in them are outdated that's why i want to make my own compilation.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2008)

If your XBOX is modded via soft modding or a mod chip you dont need to make an iso just a data disc (cdrw will work on some, if you can burn dvds you can use those.

http://www.copying-xbox-games.com/burning-xbox-games.php

If you are using a stock hdd you will be able to put a lot of games on there and use little space. Its been years since i have modded an xbox or even used one. I bought a larger hdd for mine. I cant really help much unless you have a chipped xbox so im sorry for that.

Here is a list of xbox emus.
http://worldofstuart.excellentcontent.com/.../xbox/xemus.htm


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> If your XBOX is modded via soft modding or a mod chip you dont need to make an iso just a data disc (cdrw will work on some, if you can burn dvds you can use those.
> 
> http://www.copying-xbox-games.com/burning-xbox-games.php
> 
> ...



some xbox can't read cdrs, i would prefer to have all the emus i want on one dvd, i've also heard that extracting the roms and emus on the hard drive causes problems? i have a soft modded xbox btw and i know about all the emus available already, just want to know how to put multiple emus on one dvd, i'm sure it's possible.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

All should read CD-RW.
You can put them on the HDD but you have a file name length limit.
Putting them on a DVD will work but you might have to configure them to save properly (depending where they try to save), but you won't have a menu unless you make your own.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2008)

He wont need a menu if he puts them on the hdd, using a dash will work.

I remember a menu/iso maker that i used once in a while that could make a secondary dash that boots off a dvd (for xbmc and porn, i admit it). When I find it i will edit this and post it.

Addition, i got it from XBINS and i think it just made an XBE and i used a program to make it an iso to boot. Its been about 4-5 years so i dont fully remember.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> All should read CD-RW.
> You can put them on the HDD but you have a file name length limit.
> Putting them on a DVD will work but you might have to configure them to save properly (depending where they try to save), but you won't have a menu unless you make your own.
> 
> ...



i'm a girl... and i already have a iso maker program c xbox tools.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

Make a folder, put the emulator and ROMs into it. Repeat for the other emulators.
Don't have anything in the root, burn as a normal disc (unless you have a menu for it).


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> Make a folder, put the emulator and ROMs into it. Repeat for the other emulators.
> Don't have anything in the root, burn as a normal disc (unless you have a menu for it).



so it will work fine as a normal data disc on a dvd then? will the xbox be able to read the files on the data disc fine? will this all work for the n64 emu zsnexbox and xboyadvance?


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

It should, the only reason you would need an XISO is because it needs to boot (sorry I made a typo earlier).


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> legendofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC you can use XBMC to boot anything off a disc. I dont remember if AVA/EVOX/the one that looks like the M$dash were able to actually look through a disc without an app.

Add:
XBMC link.
http://xbmc.org/


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> IIRC you can use XBMC to boot anything off a disc. I dont remember if AVA/EVOX/the one that looks like the M$dash were able to actually look through a disc without an app.
> 
> Add:
> XBMC link.
> ...



so the only reason you will need a xiso is when you are using evo and other os apart from xbmc?


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

TBH I'm not sure, they should be able to look through it and load the emu's though.
I can burn a disc and test it later.

AFAIK all dashboards need the disc to be an XISO to boot it as a "game", but if there is no menu it shouldn't matter.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> TBH I'm not sure, they should be able to look through it and load the emu's though.
> I can burn a disc and test it later.
> 
> AFAIK all dashboards need the disc to be an XISO to boot it as a "game", but if there is no menu it shouldn't matter.



ok, well i will test with a data disc when the xbox arrives or if you can post back results here that would be cool, so the the only reason you will need a xiso is if you are booting retail games? is that what you are tying to say? the emus have included a default.xbe file, is that the menu file?


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

No, the default.xbe is the loader, if it was an XISO it would automatically boot the disc if the default.xbe is present in the root of the disc.
The xbe can house other things like the menu, etc.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2008)

The newer versions may, I was never able to do so back in the day using a dash. I always used XBMC for anything that was on a disc. You may not be able to save but using one of the many file managers (which most actually boot things off a disc) you can copy the emus xbe onto the root f or c or what ever file you use for apps and boot it through the main dash.



Also FTP was 2 slow without a crossover cable/ethernet so i used the dvd way to transfer files more than anything else back in the day.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

so basically, burn everything to disc in thier corresponding folders, put it in the xbox, go to the emulator i want to boot on the dvd, selecet the default.xbe and then boot up the emu and roms on the dvd that way?


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup. It may or may not save correctly depending. The older versions didnt have the support to save anywhere other than the place the rom was.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

i am using the latest emus and all the roms are in one big folder categorized by their systems, i think it should be ok.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Playing will be fine. The fact that it can't save the file to the disc is the problem. If it were on the hdd it would be another story.


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 23, 2008)

Regarding the Big Ass Emulator Discs....

I have 1(home consoles-NES, SNES, Genesis, etc) and 3 part 1 and 3 part 2(One is MAME and one is NEO-GEO/Kawa X, don't remember which is which) on my HDD.  I have to say for the emulators being "outdated" the NES, SNES, and Genesis emulators are great. Especially the SNES. MAME runs everything I could possibly want to run(mainly the old school stuff and beat em ups like TMNT: Arcade Game, etc.) and NEO-GEO is pretty damn good to.

The only gripe I have is ROM organization for the Neo-Geo and Genesis, but other than that you really can't go wrong with these discs.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Playing will be fine. The fact that it can't save the file to the disc is the problem. If it were on the hdd it would be another story.
> 
> so can't you save to the hard drive then? and if you can how do you do it? i guess copying the files over to the hard drive from the dvd would be the answer?
> 
> ...



what versions are the emulators then? i want to make my own compilations because the preset ones have all that garbles stuff in the rom names so it's hard to see in the menu, also there is a lot of dupes and rubbish games that i have deleted to make the menu list more smaller to navigate, also can you save on those disc compilations?


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 24, 2008)

Not sure of the emulator versions(I'm not that "into" it to know what they are). Your right regarding some of the navagation. SNES is the only one(out of the ones I play) and maybe MAME that dont need any real reorganizing at all(especially SNES). Neo-Geo and Genesis are probably the two that are in need of a good reorganizing, but I deal with it cause I just use the fast scan keys to skip through chunks of the list to get ot what I want to play.


----------

